# vintage sisters haul



## genie707 (Apr 14, 2008)

Cherry Cola








Pina Colada








Fruit Punch








Vanilla Icecream








Cosmopolita








Devil's Food Cake








Peace of Mind








Margarita








Frosting









Sorry about the blurry pictures. Thanks


----------



## 121784 (Apr 14, 2008)

*AMAZING* haul!  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vintage Sister!  I have 32 of their lip balms and they are all so yummy!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 14, 2008)

how fun! they look great!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 14, 2008)

I want to try some of them, they sound amazing! heres hoping they make their way over to Europe. Which one is your favourite?


----------



## genie707 (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winnie* 

 
_I want to try some of them, they sound amazing! heres hoping they make their way over to Europe. Which one is your favourite?_

 

cherry cola[i wish it wasn't limited edition] or fruit punch


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 14, 2008)

Where can you get these at?  They look yummy!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 15, 2008)

omg. those look so cute? yeah, where'd u get them?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, those look fun!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Apr 15, 2008)

OOH . They all look so yummy .


----------



## readysetGO (Apr 15, 2008)

GAH, I think I need some of those.... but then, who doesn't love cute lip balms?? =)


----------



## dollbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

I just got my first vintage sister lipbalm in the mail today [ bubblegum ] & I hopped right back on the internet to get the pina colada & the margarita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so in love with these. They smell fantastic and taste good too!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 15, 2008)

nice haul! the packaging is so cute!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 15, 2008)

so where are we getting those from???


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 

 
_so where are we getting those from???_

 
FOUND IT! from *VintageSister.com*


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 15, 2008)

cool!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 15, 2008)

I need those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haulin!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 15, 2008)

I want them but I'll have to have them shipped all the way here. could you be so kind to list the ingredients of the balm for me? you see, I'm allergic to beeswax so I wanna make sure that they don't contain beeswax. thanks!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macchristyy* 

 
_FOUND IT! from *VintageSister.com*



_

 
Thanks, they do international shipping so thats awesome


----------



## sugar_pop_madam (Apr 15, 2008)

they look YUM...where can u get 'em? My fav is cherry cola & vanilla ice-cream....what's your guy's fav?


----------



## Primula (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, these look amazing. I must have the blueberry cheesecake one!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow!!  I need to get me some of them!! lol  They look so yummy!


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

i got gummi bear since it was this months flavor so its 2.95$ instead of 3.95$ and i heard its a really yummy one. cant wait!

shipping was only 1.80!


----------



## genie707 (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Where can you get these at?  They look yummy!_

 
Vintage Sister


----------



## dollbaby (Apr 16, 2008)

I got bubblegum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & it's flippin' amazing!! Smells exactly like yummy bubblegum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! It tastes sweet too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just ordered the margarita & pina colada for summer! I LOVE THESE! I CAN'T WAIT!

They really are amazin!! You have to try them out!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 17, 2008)

I think I gotta get me a few!! And shipping to Canada ain't too bad, 5 bucks?!??! Plus I hope they actually have flavour!!


----------

